# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Importing



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

I know importing from germany is done, but HOW is it done? Anybody have experience bringing in fish from Der Vaterland?







I've talked to F&W...

The BIG issue is how do I tell my breeder in Germany how to ship?


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

I know importing from germany is done, but HOW is it done? Anybody have experience bringing in fish from Der Vaterland?







I've talked to F&W...

The BIG issue is how do I tell my breeder in Germany how to ship?


----------

